# Living and working in Washington DC



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

I have the possiblity of move to Washinton DC but I know nothing about the place so I thought I'd consult the forum.

I'd be based in the centre, near the Naval Observatory and moving with the family (Wife and two young boys) for about four years.

Does anyone have any ideas on areas to live with transport links to the centre; decent schools and reasonable rent?

I'd also like to bring my two dogs, is Washington a pet friendly city or would they be better off staying behind?


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you. I've found that the DC Metro map overlay with Google Maps is pretty good for figuring out how far away from a rail station you are. I've heard that in a car, you can't get anywhere within 40 minutes. 

Let's see what the pros have to say...


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> I've heard that in a car, you can't get anywhere within 40 minutes.


When I visit, I can get lots of places in 40 minutes. They're just not anywhere near where I was headed.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

IlliniFlyer said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I've found that the DC Metro map overlay with Google Maps is pretty good for figuring out how far away from a rail station you are. I've heard that in a car, you can't get anywhere within 40 minutes.
> 
> Let's see what the pros have to say...


Erroneous, I have made it places in a solid 38 minutes before. ic12337:

For some reason though new people to the city, when they get lost, always have a tendency to end up near the Washington monument. Doesn't matter if they were heading that way originally or not. Sort of a strange twilight zone-esque thing.

There are many factors to consider here. But to answer a few of your questions.

Yes Washington is pet friendly. May pet parks and individuals walking their fur babies on the regular.

Living situation is dependent entirely on income. Best advice I Can give is stay out of NE DC (I am sure someone will come along and decry the merits/demerits about that) The South side of the city is hit or miss. One can't go wrong with Northern VA NW DC or Parts of Western Maryland. This may sound rather spread but really it is all very close to each other.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Valhson said:


> Best advice I Can give is stay out of NE DC *(I am sure someone will come along and decry the merits/demerits about that*)


That would be me. I lived in DC for 12 years, throughout all of Reagan and half of Clinton, and I owned a 1910 row house in the sector the above know-nothing has just besmirched. DC was the magic of my forties. You can PM me if you like (but I leave for Jovan land in about three hours sand won't be back until Friday). My best to you; you will have an adventure.
​


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I pass the Observatory and UK Embassies every day on my drive to work.

Coming from the UK, DC may not seem as expensive.

In this climate I'd rent.

I rented a nice, modest Cape Cod in S. Montgomery County (Kensington/Silver Spring) perfect for a small family for under 2K US plus utilities.

NW DC/Chevy Chase and Bethesda, MD can run significantly higher.​


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

The two big questions are: how long of a commute are you willing to endure, and how much do you plan to pay for housing? The answer to these questions will dictate many of your options.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

I live right outside of DC for the reason of schools for kids. Most DC public schools are not very good. The better schools are in the suburbs, think Montgomery County, MD, Fairfax County, VA, and parts of Alexandria and Arlington, VA.  As far as transportation, yes it is problematic to live outside the city and commute in using Metro.


----------



## bigds01 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have lived here since 1995. In the burbs, the super far away burbs and in the city.

You will have to put your kids in private school if you live anywhere but on foxhall road. Public schools are terrible otherwise.

For places to live, and you are putting your kids in private, you have a ton of options. I would say look on capitol hill; anywhere on wisconsin; kalorama; tenley town; Anywhere off of Massachusetts avenue.

Rent for a three bedroom in a nice area is 2500 and up.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

I live just across the river in Arlington (four miles from the White House), work in DC itself, and used to live in DC. Overall, I love the area--and I've lived in lots of places around the USA (including NYC).

Not sure if "based" near the Naval Observatory means working there or living there. At any rate: Public transit is actually pretty dependable in DC during _commuter hours_. Late at night and on the weekends, it doesn't run that often. But many, many people use the subway and buses to commute in every day. Just stay away from the Green Line.

The schools in DC are generally awful, except for in the wealthiest areas of the city (west of Rock Creek Park). And even then, you'll have to deal with the surly dullards of the DC government on things like your car registration and the parking tickets your friends will get when they try to park on the street in front of your home. My advice would be to avoid living in DC itself. It's fine for anyone single and especially anyone without a car. Or those with money to burn.

"Reasonable rent" is of course relative to your budget and what kind of home you're looking for. Very nice but not Knightsbridge-level: North Arlington (in Virginia), Old Town Alexandria (also in VA), Bethesda (Maryland), NW DC (the farther northwest, the better). If you rent in Vienna, VA, you'll be at the far end of the Orange Line, which means you'll get a seat every time. (This line gets packed during rush hour.) I would advise you to look at anything on the Orange Line in Virginia. Some of the Maryland side NW of DC (Montgomery County) is nice--but not all of it is. And it borders some dubious areas (e.g., Wheaton, Langley Park).

Less pricey: South Arlington, North Alexandria, most parts of NE DC (except for Capitol Hill, which is very nice). Definitely avoid Adams-Morgan (in DC), which is full of what you would call "yobs" stumbling around and picking fights most nights of the week. _Much_ of SE DC and NE DC (again, other than Capitol Hill) is poor and often dangerous. The farther you go into the NE or SE quadrants, the worse it is. NW is just the opposite. (SW is tiny.) Columbia Heights and Mt. Pleasant are kind of "transitional"--which, if I may be blunt, means that poor blacks are being pushed out by redevelopment and replaced with young hipsters.

I'd say it's a pet-friendly place by US standards. You can't bring your dog into the store in most places--and definitely not on public transit--but there are lots of pet owners and dog parks.

Feel free to PM me if you have more questions.

Good luck!


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I notice that the OP hasn't responded back with his commuting preferences or budget, but unless I had a great deal of money to spend on private school and a nice house in the district, I'd choose to live in the suburbs with my family and commute in. Even if I did have the money, I'd probably choose to live in McLean, VA or Potomac, MD unless my job required me to live close to work.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Matthew Schitck said:


> I have the possiblity of move to Washinton DC but I know nothing about the place so I thought I'd consult the forum.
> 
> I'd be based in the centre, near the Naval Observatory and moving with the family (Wife and two young boys) for about four years.
> 
> ...


YOU'RE WELCOME, MATTHEW.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

What is the nightlife like? Are there places near the Metro that are worth going to? I found out that Uncle Sam is putting me up in a 1 bedroom apartment with a free Metro pass (cha ching!). I'll be living near Arlington (exact city is TBD).


----------



## stevelovescufflinks (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I lived there for four years and would say it is my favorite places in the world. So many good places to live. Northwest DC is very nice as is Georgetown, but with schooling in mind you options are Bethesda, Gaithersberg, Arlington, Potomac, Shirlington, Tysons Corner. Basically Va and MD are perfect. Don't live in the city or PG county. Good Luck you will love it. International and Beautiful.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been living in DC Metroplex for 25 years. Dogs are very welcome here. If you plan to put your kids in public schools, stay out of DC. Arlington, Alexandria, and the section of Fairfax county soiuth of Alexandria along the GW Parkway all off easy transportation via metro or driving and there are many hidden gems in the housing areas.


----------



## richardUK (Nov 29, 2009)

yep, as others have said, avoid DC public schools

theyve got a new woman in charge there now, but its going to take years to get anything fixed, if they even manage to do that



how old are your children?
have you considered leaving the family in the uk?


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

*Interviews completed*

Thank you for all the suggestions and advice. I've managed to clear the selection and interviews, so I can only sit back and wait now.
In answer to RichardUK, my children are 6 and 2. I too have some reservations about American Schooling having visited one as a school boy myself. I was there at the start of a semester and was startled to discover that the text books being handed out for the new classes contained work I had already covered over the previous two years at my local comprehensive.
Such concerns aside, I do hope I get the job.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Matthew Schitck said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions and advice. I've managed to clear the selection and interviews, so I can only sit back and wait now.
> In answer to RichardUK, my children are 6 and 2. I too have some reservations about American Schooling having visited one as a school boy myself. I was there at the start of a semester and was startled to discover that the text books being handed out for the new classes contained work I had already covered over the previous two years at my local comprehensive.
> Such concerns aside, I do hope I get the job.


Fairfax County, VA and Montgomery County, MD have some of the best public schools in the United States--at least the wealthier parts of those counties. If you choose to live there, any deficiencies in quality of education would likely be outweighed by the advantages of having your children experience life in a foreign country. Going to DC schools, on the other hand, would probably be a disappointment unless you shell out the money for a nice private school.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

If I were to move back to the D.C. area, here's where I would live:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glen_Echo,_Maryland
https://www.glenecho.org/

It is the smallest town in Maryland, and an _extremely_ nice little place - a little village right on the Potomac. Population 200something, it is easily accessible from DC via either Massachusetts Avenue, Clara Barton Parkway, or Macarthur Boulevard. However, it also makes you feel like you a world away from DC and the surrounding suburban crush.

It even has an abandoned vintage late 1800s amusement park now managed by the National Park Service. And a odd clerk at the 7/11 who has an strange beard and wears tweed jackets with his 7/11 uniform. Not sure if he's still there though...


----------

